# ASUS MeMO Pad HD 7 (ME173X)



## jimValley (Mar 23, 2015)

Hi everyone!

I have an ASUS MeMO Pad HD 7 (ME173X) that I am having some severe issues with...

When I try to start it up, I get that ASUS logo on screen for a second. It is usually quicker than that but you get the point. The screen goes black for a couple seconds then the logo pops again and it keeps doing this for as long as I let it run.

I found instructions on how to reset the tablet. Hold the vol+ and vol- at the same time and the power button. This brings up a screen that says no USB plugged in. Then I should hold down the Vol + and Vol - and that should give me a menu with one option to reset the tablet to factory default.

I get the no usb plugged in screen, but when I try to hold down the vol +/- to try to get the menu up I don't get anything.

Also, there seems to be a reset on the opposite side of the tablet from the power button. I have not been able to find out any information about this. Anyone know about this?

So can anyone give me advice about where to go with this now?

Any suggestions are greatly appreciated!
Jim


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

How old is the tablet?

Has the tablet had water on it or been damaged in any way?


----------



## jimValley (Mar 23, 2015)

I think it is a couple years old if memory serves correctly....

But there has been no damage.......


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Sounds to me like the motherboard is failing on you.


----------



## jimValley (Mar 23, 2015)

Damn, I was afraid of that. Will probably just trash this one then.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

If there isn't any important or personal data on the device, you could try to recoop some of the money by selling it for parts.

I'd recommend the Samsung Galaxy Tab S for a new Android tablet or Asus Vivo Tab Smart if your looking for a Windows 8 tablet.


----------

